

Web attack blogger blames Russia  - ravindra1982
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8190786.stm

======
Virax
Is it me, or does this look like an obvious ploy to get attention? It seems
pretty well-timed too, to conincide with the 1 year anniversary of the
attacks. I'm suggesting that he hired the botnet to attack his own site.

